# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Cila eshte gjella juaj me e preferuar?

## SUPERSTAR_N1

Kush eshte gjella juaj e preferuar ne kuzhinen shqiptare?

----------


## Estella

Tave me fasule batha ose Plaqi.  
Peshku Korn ose Krap ne tave.

----------


## cristal

lakrori............ :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Elia

pasticja me pelqen shume

----------


## Ursus

Petullat ose lakrori - gjyshja i ben shume te mira

----------


## Letersia 76

Biskota me sheqer te perveluar dhe byreku me peta(gjalbe dhe qumesht)ose byreku i trashe qe i thone ne gjuhen popullore...

----------


## Reiart

Fergese me gjize dhe speca e shoqeruar me hurdha, mundesisht te njoma.
Gjithashtu edhe makaronat e skuqura (tip ushtrie) me vaj ulliri dhe me djathe te grire.

----------


## bjondina

Eshte shume e veshtire te zgjedhesh. Por do thosha byreku ndac pete pete si behet nga jugu ndac si nga veriu,ndac me spinaq apo me presh, me kungull apo djath e veze...... si te jete.

----------


## alvi

Pastice!

----------


## elvina

:i hutuar:  mua me pelqen shume tave dheu

----------


## alvi

O Elvina, po thuja mi pra emrin sic osh per te thon, Tav dheje!

----------


## bjondina

E kam degjuar se thone "Ku eshte balta me e embel se mjalta" por qe te behej tave me dhe se dija.

----------


## BlondiE_18

mua me pelqen tava me patellxhan...

----------


## bjondina

O Blondi per imam bajalldi e ke fjalen?

----------


## ari32

Tave kosi,byrek me mish.

----------


## BUJAR

Gjella ime e preferuar eshte tave kosi.BYeeeeeeee

----------


## LediAA

Mu pasticja  dhe fasulet pllaqi  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Enkela B.

immam bajalldi, eshte me e preferuara.

----------


## ari32

O Enkeleda nqs se di receten shkruaje po pati mundesi. :buzeqeshje: 

Ledia kush nga pasticot se kete ne Gerqi e bejne ndyshe nga ne ne Shqiperi.
Dhe te them te drejten kur beje,Pireksi(tave qelqi)deri ne darke e kame te mbaruar.

----------


## Di68

Mua me pelqen birjan me mish keci jo qengji, se qengji eshte pak i rende....yummm

----------

